

Academic Freedom and Indentured Students - easp
http://www.aaup.org/AAUP/pubsres/academe/2012/JF/Feat/will.htm

======
easp
_At its core, student debt is a labor issue, just as colonial indenture was,
subsisting off the desire of those less privileged to gain better
opportunities in exchange for their future labor. One of the goals of the
planners of the US university system after World War II was to displace what
they saw as an aristocracy; instead, they promoted equal opportunity in order
to build America through its best talent._

